
A typeface that helps dyslexics read (2017) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171204-the-typeface-that-helps-dyslexics-read
======
CaliforniaKarl
A direct link to the font:
[https://www.dyslexiefont.com/](https://www.dyslexiefont.com/)

It’s not unusual for someone to post a list of ‘previously discussed’ HN
links, but wow, there are a lot of them this time!
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dyslexie&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dyslexie&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
And to head off an inevitable comment: No, I’m not trying to say that it’s
inappropriate to repost. In fact, I think it’s awesome that people are working
to keep this front-of-mind, and that enough people agree to get it front-page.

